# Nikon Off Brand Lenses



## Boomn4x4 (Nov 2, 2010)

How to I know which off brand lenses are compatible with my Nikon D40?  I know for Nikon lenses I need an af-s lens or else the autofocus won't work, how does that match up with other brands?  What do I need to look for?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 2, 2010)

All third-party lenses will state which camera they are made/available for.  Just look for one that says "Nikon" mount and ensure that it has that companie's equivalent of AF-S (ie if it's Sigma, theirs is a "Hypersonic motor").


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 2, 2010)

As mentioned 3rd party make for Nikon and Canon,etc...
Sigma will have a HSM to denote AF for D40,D60,D3000,D5000 that don't have a built in motor. Tamron has a descriptor somewhere with a BiM sticker.

If you have a D80,D200,D90,D300 less of an issue has these bodies have a built in motor to drive non-AF-S lenses like AF,AF-D,G and older Sigma's and Tamrons before HSM.
.


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2010)

Boomn4x4 said:


> How to I know which off brand lenses are compatible with my Nikon D40? I know for Nikon lenses I need an af-s lens or else the autofocus won't work, how does that match up with other brands? *What do I need to look for*?


Each lens makers web site, for where they describe the features of their lenses.


----------



## Rosshole (Nov 2, 2010)

Tamron's will say BIM (built in motor)


----------

